# Pieces for prepared piano



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

After hearing Concerto Grosso No. 1 from Alfred Schnittke, I was wondering if anyone can give me some recommendations for compositions with prepared piano?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Try the inventor of the prepared piano, John Cage.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe you would like this:


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Try Arvo Pärt's _Tabula rasa_ and Conlon Nancarrow's _Studies for Player Piano_.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This is by far one of the best performances of Cage:


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The volumes of George Crumb's Makrokosmos.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Delicious Manager said:


> Try Arvo Pärt's _Tabula rasa_ ...


At the premiere of this work in Estonia in 1977, the prepared piano was played by Schnittke.


----------

